# Civil Equations



## DVINNY

Remember the stink about these things over at the 'other' site?

Just to make it easier on everyone.

http://www.savefile.com/projects/274502

http://www.savefile.com/projects.php?pid=740236


----------



## Road Guy

damn, that "_Copy of the CERM index_" is an idea I wish I had heard about before...


----------



## Road Guy

did you photocopy it yourself or do they sell the index (dumb question, I am sure lindeburg sells everything!)

But it would have been a big help studying, I hope I dont have to fool with that again, but I been the victim of bad karma lately


----------



## bohnsai78

DVINNY,

Is that "savefile" link you posted still valid?? I signed up for thier site and followed your link but I don't see where there is anything to download.


----------



## DVINNY

I keep trying, but the files are too big. It locks up while uploading.

I dunno.


----------



## EL Nica PE

use winrar to split and zip the files to be upload.

Winrar


----------



## GTScott

I have space on my webserver if needed.

-GT


----------



## DVINNY

LET ME KNOW IF THIS WORKS

http://www.savefile.com/projects/274502

Or

http://www.savefile.com/files/148534

http://www.savefile.com/files/148543


----------



## PEsoon2B

Here, I put up the 2000 HCM (Highway Capacity Manual)

http://www.savefile.com/files/151682


----------



## DVINNY

I wish that I would have had the Manning's charts for the last exam. I would have passed easy. the last WR exam was mostly all Mannings.

I can't believe how awesome the Manning formula pipe flow charts are.

Are we allowed to take a straight edge into the exam to use with these? or am I gonna have to use a book edge?


----------



## VA_ENGR

I think you can take a straight edge in - I plan to so I can use some nomographs


----------



## Blu1913

Maybe a stupid question, but where are the above referenced mannings charts??


----------



## PEsoon2B

MANNING'S CHARTS

http://www.savefile.com/files/155627


----------



## Blu1913

Anyone know if there is a downloadable Civil Engineering Dictionary??? (besides the enviro on that was posted...)


----------



## Road Guy

http://www.dot.state.co.us/Traffic_Manuals...00/hcm_2000.pdf


----------



## DVINNY

Good one, but it is already posted in the civil equations thread

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=89


----------



## Road Guy

my bad, I'll merge it into the other one just in case someone removes the file from savafile...


----------



## DVINNY

Good idea on the sticky!


----------



## DVINNY

Can't forget these classics

http://www.savefile.com/projects.php?pid=740236


----------



## DVINNY

http://training.ce.washington.edu/WSDOT/Mo.../astm_terms.htm

http://training.ce.washington.edu/WSDOT/Mo...ashto_terms.htm


----------



## DVINNY

tnvols1,

the colorado site has download links for the HCM2000 and the MUTCD.

Both are huge books, and printed out are VERY thick. I printed them out though, doublesided.

On top of that, I am also taking the AASHTO "green book" 2003. I borrowed it for the exam.

Alot of the charts that will be needed from those books are in the C.E.R.M. 10

Anyone else have suggestions on what to take for the Transpo portion other than those three?

HCM2000 (Highway Capacity Manual 2000)

MUTCD (Manual Uniform Traffic Control Devices)

AASHTO "Green Book" (Geo. Design)

http://www.dot.state.co.us/Traffic_Manuals...fic_Manuals.asp


----------



## tnvols1

Thanks for the post DVINNY. Is everyone else getting error messages from savefile saying it is temporarily unavailable?


----------



## DVINNY

yes, all of savefile.com is down right now


----------



## Road Guy

http://www.caam.rice.edu/~timredl/caam376/...re27/sld001.htm

just adding this link to some CPM stuff, I hope I dont need it, but in case i forget the link..


----------



## tmckeon_PE

Got several of the files (and have some of my own that might be useful). Will try to find space to post those files. Any help on finding space would be appreciated.

BTW, really liked the one file with the formulas and procedures. Well thought out and organized.

GTScott, I would like a link to space available if you really do have it. I have a lot of pdf files and more that could really be helpful for engineers.


----------



## tmckeon_PE

MISSED A LINK IN THE EARLIER POST.

THIS IS NOT AN EXAUSTIVE LIST OF FILES THAT I HAVE COMPILED, BUT IS A

GOOD START.

http://www.savefile.com/files/328740

MY SAVEFILE PROJECT

http://savefile.com/projects/1054054

tax.pdf

Soil Taxonomy

A Basic System of Soil Classification for

Making and Interpreting Soil Surveys

http://www.savefile.com/files/328736

uscs SOILS CLASSIFICATION.pdf

USCS SOIL SURVEY STANDARD TEST METHOD

UNIFIED SOIL CLASSIFICATION

SYSTEM: FIELD METHOD

http://www.savefile.com/files/328726

neh642.pdf

Specifications for Construction Contracts

http://www.savefile.com/files/328721

HydrologyHBx.pdf

DRAINAGE HANDBOOK

FDOT HYDROLOGY HANDBOOK

http://www.savefile.com/files/328716

2006 Drainage Manual.pdf

FDOT DRAINAGE MANUAL

http://www.savefile.com/files/328714

2005FloridaGreenbook.pdf

Florida Greenbook

MANUAL OF UNIFORM MINIMUM STANDARDS

FOR DESIGN, CONSTRUCTION AND MAINTENANCE

FOR STREETS AND HIGHWAYS

http://www.savefile.com/files/328711

2006 Soils &amp; Foundation Handbook .pdf

FDOT Soils and Foundations Handbook

http://www.savefile.com/files/328650

StormDrainHB.pdf

FDOT DRAINAGE HANDBOOK

STORM DRAINS

http://www.savefile.com/files/328632

StrmWtrMgmtFacHB.pdf

FDOT DRAINAGE HANDBOOK STORMWATER MANAGEMENT FACILITY

http://www.savefile.com/files/328628

CulvertHB.pdf

FDOT DRAINAGE HANDBOOK CULVERT DESIGN

http://www.savefile.com/files/328624

10states.pdf

RECOMMENDED STANDARDS for WASTEWATER FACILITIES 10 STATES STANDARD

http://www.savefile.com/files/328618

Bearing capacity of soils.pdf

ARMY BEARING CAPACITY OF SOILS

http://www.savefile.com/files/328616

WETLAND AAA wrpre21.pdf

USACOE Wetlands Engineering Handbook

http://savefile.com/files/328771

http://savefile.com/projects/1054054

entire Design of Small Water Systems.pdf

USACOE DESIGN OF SMALL WATER SYSTEMS

http://www.savefile.com/files/328615

ufc_3_220_10n NAVFAC DM7-1.pdf

NAVY DEPT OF DEFENSE SOIL MECHANICS

http://www.savefile.com/files/328610

EM 1110-3-130 Geometrics for Roads, Streets, Walks and Open Storage

Areas - Mobilization Construction.pdf

USACOE Geometrics for Roads, Streets, Walks, and Open Storage Areas

http://www.savefile.com/files/328604

ufc_3_230_02.pdf

NAVY OPERATION AND MAINTENANCE:

WATER SUPPLY SYSTEMS

http://www.savefile.com/files/328593

engineering_criteria.pdf

NAVY NAVFAC Engineering Criteria

LIST OF AVAILABLE NAVY DOCUMENTS

http://www.savefile.com/files/328587

MapCodesLegend.pdf

NWI WETLANDS CODES

http://www.savefile.com/files/328578

CULVERTS NOMOGRAPHS FLOW TYPES AND BRIDGES.pdf

http://www.savefile.com/files/328570

TABLES AND CHARTS.doc

http://www.savefile.com/files/328565

RM%20Unified%20Soil Classification System Table.pdf

UNIFIED SOILS CLASSIFICATION SYSTEM TABLE (MULTIPLE PAGES)

http://www.savefile.com/files/328563

Unified%20soil.pdf

UNIFIED SOILS CLASSIFICATION SYSTEM TABLE (SINGLE PAGE)

http://www.savefile.com/files/328560

terzaghi bearing capacity factors.pdf

http://www.savefile.com/files/328556

HAVE CREATED A PROJECT PAGE AND WILL PUT ALL FILES THERE WHEN TIME ALLOWS. ALSO PLAN ON PUTTING ALL FILES INTO SIMPLE ZIP FILES FOR EASIER DOWNLOADING.

HOPE THIS HELPS.


----------



## tmckeon_PE

REVISED LIST AND LINKS

THIS INCLUDES TWO OVERALL DOWNLOAD FILES THAT CONTAIN MOST ALL THE FILES (MISSING ONLY THREE FILES, I THINK).

THIS IS NOT AN EXHAUSTIVE LIST OF FILES THAT I HAVE COMPILED, BUT IS A

GOOD START.

tax.pdf

Soil Taxonomy

A Basic System of Soil Classification for

Making and Interpreting Soil Surveys

http://www.savefile.com/files/329438

uscs SOILS CLASSIFICATION.pdf

USCS SOIL SURVEY STANDARD TEST METHOD

UNIFIED SOIL CLASSIFICATION

SYSTEM: FIELD METHOD

http://www.savefile.com/files/329708

neh642.pdf

Specifications for Construction Contracts

http://www.savefile.com/files/329712

HydrologyHBx.pdf

DRAINAGE HANDBOOK

FDOT HYDROLOGY HANDBOOK

http://www.savefile.com/files/329715

2006 Drainage Manual.pdf

FDOT DRAINAGE MANUAL

http://www.savefile.com/files/329728

2005FloridaGreenbook.pdf

Florida Greenbook

MANUAL OF UNIFORM MINIMUM STANDARDS

FOR DESIGN, CONSTRUCTION AND MAINTENANCE

FOR STREETS AND HIGHWAYS

http://www.savefile.com/files/329730

2006 Soils &amp; Foundation Handbook .pdf

FDOT Soils and Foundations Handbook

http://www.savefile.com/files/329750

StormDrainHB.pdf

FDOT DRAINAGE HANDBOOK

STORM DRAINS

http://www.savefile.com/files/329764

StrmWtrMgmtFacHB.pdf

FDOT DRAINAGE HANDBOOK STORMWATER MANAGEMENT FACILITY

http://www.savefile.com/files/329830

CulvertHB.pdf

FDOT DRAINAGE HANDBOOK CULVERT DESIGN

http://www.savefile.com/files/329843

10states.pdf

RECOMMENDED STANDARDS for WASTEWATER FACILITIES 10 STATES STANDARD

http://www.savefile.com/files/329854

Bearing capacity of soils.pdf

ARMY BEARING CAPACITY OF SOILS

http://www.savefile.com/files/329877

WETLAND AAA wrpre21.pdf

USACOE Wetlands Engineering Handbook

http://www.savefile.com/files/328771

entire Design of Small Water Systems.pdf

USACOE DESIGN OF SMALL WATER SYSTEMS

http://www.savefile.com/files/329882

ufc_3_220_10n NAVFAC DM7-1.pdf

NAVY DEPT OF DEFENSE SOIL MECHANICS

http://www.savefile.com/files/329885

EM 1110-3-130 Geometrics for Roads, Streets, Walks and Open Storage

Areas - Mobilization Construction.pdf

USACOE Geometrics for Roads, Streets, Walks, and Open Storage Areas

http://www.savefile.com/files/329888

ufc_3_230_02.pdf

NAVY OPERATION AND MAINTENANCE:WATER SUPPLY SYSTEMS

http://www.savefile.com/files/329892

engineering_criteria.pdf

NAVY NAVFAC Engineering Criteria

LIST OF AVAILABLE NAVY DOCUMENTS

http://www.savefile.com/files/329894

MapCodesLegend.pdf

NWI WETLANDS CODES

http://www.savefile.com/files/329896

CULVERTS NOMOGRAPHS FLOW TYPES AND BRIDGES.pdf

http://www.savefile.com/files/329898

TABLES AND CHARTS.doc

http://www.savefile.com/files/329899

RM%20Unified%20Soil Classification System Table.pdf

UNIFIED SOILS CLASSIFICATION SYSTEM TABLE (MULTIPLE PAGES)

http://www.savefile.com/files/329902

Unified%20soil.pdf

UNIFIED SOILS CLASSIFICATION SYSTEM TABLE (SINGLE PAGE)

http://www.savefile.com/files/329905

terzaghi bearing capacity factors.pdf

http://www.savefile.com/files/329906

CERM INDEX

http://www.savefile.com/projects/1054054

CERM TOC

http://www.savefile.com/files/329927


----------



## tmckeon_PE

MIGHT HAVE BEEN NICE TO PUT IN THE LINKS TO THE OVERALL ZIPPED FILES.

LINK TO PROJECT CONTAINING LINKS AND FILES

http://www.savefile.com/projects/1054054

OVERALL COMPILATION OF FILES I

http://www.savefile.com/files/329532

OVERALL COMPILATION OF FILES II

http://www.savefile.com/files/329579


----------



## DVINNY

sweet, nice job bro


----------



## tmckeon_PE

For those of you trying to access my files in the savefile.com domain, the password is f'tard.


----------



## cement

dang, there is some good stuff there Tman! :thumbsup:


----------



## gipper

Hi - the password isn't working for me


----------



## csms

tmckeon_PE said:


> Got several of the files (and have some of my own that might be useful). Will try to find space to post those files. Any help on finding space would be appreciated.
> BTW, really liked the one file with the formulas and procedures. Well thought out and organized.
> 
> GTScott, I would like a link to space available if you really do have it. I have a lot of pdf files and more that could really be helpful for engineers.


The password is not working for me. Any suggestions?


----------



## zxu

the password didn't work???


----------



## pokemon123

thanks


----------



## squishles10

I don't know where else to put this and I didn't see it anywhere, but this is a FANTASTIC site for equations. Nearly all of them are rearranged to solve for each variable in the equation.

http://www.ajdesigner.com/index.htm

(Scroll down past the subwoofer part unless that's your thing).


----------



## Samzmom08

tmckeon_PE said:


> For those of you trying to access my files in the savefile.com domain, the password is f'tard.


This pswd doesn't work!


----------



## cparanal

My company has websense..I couldn't even get to it. Sucks...


----------



## xinxo

Many thanks for all great stuffs. But many of them announce "file not found" when accessing. Please correct 'em, pls.


----------



## csb

folks, the links from 2006 will probably not be updated, but the link from squishles10 is still good and operational. It really is a good place to get equations mish mashed in all ways.


----------



## smithrj40

Lots of great information here, thanks!!


----------



## thebettersmith

Any idea of where these files may be found???

Thanks!

Rudy



tmckeon_PE said:


> MISSED A LINK IN THE EARLIER POST.
> THIS IS NOT AN EXAUSTIVE LIST OF FILES THAT I HAVE COMPILED, BUT IS A
> 
> GOOD START.
> 
> http://www.savefile.com/files/328740
> 
> MY SAVEFILE PROJECT
> 
> http://savefile.com/projects/1054054
> 
> tax.pdf
> 
> Soil Taxonomy
> 
> A Basic System of Soil Classification for
> 
> Making and Interpreting Soil Surveys
> 
> http://www.savefile.com/files/328736
> 
> uscs SOILS CLASSIFICATION.pdf
> 
> USCS SOIL SURVEY STANDARD TEST METHOD
> 
> UNIFIED SOIL CLASSIFICATION
> 
> SYSTEM: FIELD METHOD
> 
> http://www.savefile.com/files/328726
> 
> neh642.pdf
> 
> Specifications for Construction Contracts
> 
> http://www.savefile.com/files/328721
> 
> HydrologyHBx.pdf
> 
> DRAINAGE HANDBOOK
> 
> FDOT HYDROLOGY HANDBOOK
> 
> http://www.savefile.com/files/328716
> 
> 2006 Drainage Manual.pdf
> 
> FDOT DRAINAGE MANUAL
> 
> http://www.savefile.com/files/328714
> 
> 2005FloridaGreenbook.pdf
> 
> Florida Greenbook
> 
> MANUAL OF UNIFORM MINIMUM STANDARDS
> 
> FOR DESIGN, CONSTRUCTION AND MAINTENANCE
> 
> FOR STREETS AND HIGHWAYS
> 
> http://www.savefile.com/files/328711
> 
> 2006 Soils &amp; Foundation Handbook .pdf
> 
> FDOT Soils and Foundations Handbook
> 
> http://www.savefile.com/files/328650
> 
> StormDrainHB.pdf
> 
> FDOT DRAINAGE HANDBOOK
> 
> STORM DRAINS
> 
> http://www.savefile.com/files/328632
> 
> StrmWtrMgmtFacHB.pdf
> 
> FDOT DRAINAGE HANDBOOK STORMWATER MANAGEMENT FACILITY
> 
> http://www.savefile.com/files/328628
> 
> CulvertHB.pdf
> 
> FDOT DRAINAGE HANDBOOK CULVERT DESIGN
> 
> http://www.savefile.com/files/328624
> 
> 10states.pdf
> 
> RECOMMENDED STANDARDS for WASTEWATER FACILITIES 10 STATES STANDARD
> 
> http://www.savefile.com/files/328618
> 
> Bearing capacity of soils.pdf
> 
> ARMY BEARING CAPACITY OF SOILS
> 
> http://www.savefile.com/files/328616
> 
> WETLAND AAA wrpre21.pdf
> 
> USACOE Wetlands Engineering Handbook
> 
> http://savefile.com/files/328771
> 
> http://savefile.com/projects/1054054
> 
> entire Design of Small Water Systems.pdf
> 
> USACOE DESIGN OF SMALL WATER SYSTEMS
> 
> http://www.savefile.com/files/328615
> 
> ufc_3_220_10n NAVFAC DM7-1.pdf
> 
> NAVY DEPT OF DEFENSE SOIL MECHANICS
> 
> http://www.savefile.com/files/328610
> 
> EM 1110-3-130 Geometrics for Roads, Streets, Walks and Open Storage
> 
> Areas - Mobilization Construction.pdf
> 
> USACOE Geometrics for Roads, Streets, Walks, and Open Storage Areas
> 
> http://www.savefile.com/files/328604
> 
> ufc_3_230_02.pdf
> 
> NAVY OPERATION AND MAINTENANCE:
> 
> WATER SUPPLY SYSTEMS
> 
> http://www.savefile.com/files/328593
> 
> engineering_criteria.pdf
> 
> NAVY NAVFAC Engineering Criteria
> 
> LIST OF AVAILABLE NAVY DOCUMENTS
> 
> http://www.savefile.com/files/328587
> 
> MapCodesLegend.pdf
> 
> NWI WETLANDS CODES
> 
> http://www.savefile.com/files/328578
> 
> CULVERTS NOMOGRAPHS FLOW TYPES AND BRIDGES.pdf
> 
> http://www.savefile.com/files/328570
> 
> TABLES AND CHARTS.doc
> 
> http://www.savefile.com/files/328565
> 
> RM%20Unified%20Soil Classification System Table.pdf
> 
> UNIFIED SOILS CLASSIFICATION SYSTEM TABLE (MULTIPLE PAGES)
> 
> http://www.savefile.com/files/328563
> 
> Unified%20soil.pdf
> 
> UNIFIED SOILS CLASSIFICATION SYSTEM TABLE (SINGLE PAGE)
> 
> http://www.savefile.com/files/328560
> 
> terzaghi bearing capacity factors.pdf
> 
> http://www.savefile.com/files/328556
> 
> HAVE CREATED A PROJECT PAGE AND WILL PUT ALL FILES THERE WHEN TIME ALLOWS. ALSO PLAN ON PUTTING ALL FILES INTO SIMPLE ZIP FILES FOR EASIER DOWNLOADING.
> 
> HOPE THIS HELPS.


----------



## phillyphan

SAVEFILE.COM has gone down!!!!!

Does anyone have these files? Could they move it to a different site????


----------



## DVINNY

The old links are all dead. Savefile must not have paid their bill.

I'll see what all of those files I have on CD, then try to find a place to put them. It will take a while. I'm not even sure where I put those CD's at.


----------



## IlPadrino

DVINNY said:


> The old links are all dead. Savefile must not have paid their bill.
> 
> I'll see what all of those files I have on CD, then try to find a place to put them. It will take a while. I'm not even sure where I put those CD's at.


You could put them on the PE Notes wiki.


----------



## Guest

DVinny,

I still have lots o' stuff - which pages/files are you looking for to post? I can upload at PEnotes wiki.

JR


----------



## get_'er_done

jregieng said:


> DVinny,
> I still have lots o' stuff - which pages/files are you looking for to post? I can upload at PEnotes wiki.
> 
> JR



did these files ever find a downloadable home???

JR, if possible can I bug you for the material relating to water/enviro?

thanks.


----------



## Happy

Why is this thread still pinned when none of the links work?

I mean, all we can do is read about how awesome this information WAS back in 2006 and 2007. However, unless someone is going to come along and relink the information...

Even the PE note wiki, seems like a dead site to me. Anyone else have any luck with it recently?


----------



## ptatohed

DVINNY said:


> Remember the stink about these things over at the 'other' site?
> Just to make it easier on everyone.
> 
> http://www.savefile.com/projects/274502
> 
> http://www.savefile.com/projects.php?pid=740236



What are these supposed to be links to? What is the 'other' site?


----------



## roadwreck

ptatohed said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember the stink about these things over at the 'other' site?
> Just to make it easier on everyone.
> 
> http://www.savefile.com/projects/274502
> 
> http://www.savefile.com/projects.php?pid=740236
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are these supposed to be links to? What is the 'other' site?
Click to expand...

When this thread was started five years ago I imagine those were links to some resources to help study for the exam. I'm not surprised if the links have long been dead by now.


----------



## 4william

DVINNY said:


> Remember the stink about these things over at the 'other' site?
> Just to make it easier on everyone.
> 
> http://www.savefile.com/projects/274502
> 
> http://www.savefile.com/projects.php?pid=740236


Hello DVINNY, Im not sure if you remember me from 2008. I was the one saying a mad a low score on the PE and asking if someone that had this experience, later pass the test. Well, I decided to go back to graduate school. I graduated with a masters in civil engineering in December 2010. I am know getting ready to go back to testmasters to take the PE. I plan to take it as many times as necessary. Thanks for the encouragement in 2008!


----------

